# I'm paying my attorney $300 per design to copyright them? Is there a cheaper way?



## webesportswear (Jul 30, 2008)

I am paying my attorney $300 for each design that I have on my T-shirts for copyrighting. Is there a cheaper way to go?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: copyright*



webesportswear said:


> I am paying my attorney $300 for each design that I have on my T-shirts for copyrighting. Is there a cheaper way to go?


You could try doing it yourself by visiting the US Copyright office website. U.S. Copyright Office

Or you could try legalzoom.

Or you could try copyrights several shirts together as a "volume", but you may want to consult your attorney on the ability to protect the individual designs if they are copyrighted that way.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Do it yourself!!

The website Rodney gave you has great directions. Just follow them and double-check everything you turn in.

I've done it a few times with no issues. Got my certificates with no problems.

Eric


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Why waste your money, if someone steals your design it would cost a fortune to sue them, then your return is less that what you spent in court in most cases. Be the first one out there and sell it, then move on. My opinion, John


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

Uncle John said:


> Why waste your money, if someone steals your design it would cost a fortune to sue them, then your return is less that what you spent in court in most cases. Be the first one out there and sell it, then move on. My opinion, John


Well in that case, have any designs I can browse?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Advice above is sound, but to put it more simply... wow, you're getting ripped off.


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll do it for $200 per design!

Seriouly, check out the link Rodney gave you! I got my first copyright @ the age of 14! Very easy & inexpensive!

Save your money!!!


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Trimere_Ink said:


> Well in that case, have any designs I can browse?


That was my attempt at dry humor, but a lot of truth in it. You can send a Cease and Desist letter and see what they say or do.

Taking it to court costs a lot of money.

We had a competitor contact us about a third party had copied one of his and one of our shirts exactly and had it on there web site. We both sent letters and the next day our shirts were not on there site. They had the art recreated and didn't change anything not even the colors, just removed our logo a copyright C. 

Rodney gave you the tools you need to copyright for the least expensive way, use them. Theirs also a link in the resources on the left navigation bar for copyright.
John


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

For sure - do it yourself. Many of my customers have successfully done it themselves!


----------



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's an ideal someone shared with me. He _says _that this method is legal and works, but I'm not 100%...maybe someone can confirm....

Anyway, rather than spend $200-300 per design, you just create a 'book' containing ALL of your designs and copyright the book. That supposedly covers all designs/illustrations under one umbrella, giving you rights to reproduce them however you see fit...like on a t-shirt.

Seems to make sense, but I'm not a lawyer and I haven't tried it...anyone know if this might work?


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Locklear said:


> Anyway, rather than spend $200-300 per design, you just create a 'book' containing ALL of your designs and copyright the book. That supposedly covers all designs/illustrations under one umbrella, giving you rights to reproduce them however you see fit...like on a t-shirt.
> 
> Seems to make sense, but I'm not a lawyer and I haven't tried it...anyone know if this might work?


This is true at least for clipart and so i don't see why you can't do it for t-shirt designs.

I've copyrighted several of my own works which included clipart, photos and text. I registered the Kit under a name and all images, clipart, etc. in the kit are protected.

However, if you want even more protection then you can copyright each design but i would before doing that "copyright everything" in one sweep". When you find a specific design is really catching on then you can copyright it "individually" for even more protection.

But as one poster put it if the person copies your work it's very expensive to go after them.


----------

